# EVGA bringt Z68 FTW, Z68 SLI und Z68 SLI Micro



## Charlie Harper (6. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

gute Nachrichten für EVGA-Fans und Overclocker.

Laut VR-Zone plant EVGA die baldige Einführung neuer Z68 Boards. Darunter das Z68 FTW, das Z68 SLI und das Z68 SLI Micro. 
Das Z68 FTW ist im EVGA-typischen rot-schwarzen Farbschema gehalten und verfügt wie die beiden anderen Boards über einen NF200 Chip, SLI 3 Way plus PhysX - und Crossfire - Support sowie USB 3.0 und selbstverständlich auch SATA 6Gbps. Das Z68 FTW bietet außerdem 6 PCIe 2.0 x 16 Slots und einen PCIe 2.0 x1 Slot. Die Spannungsversorgung der CPU wird über 12 Phasen gewährleistet. 

Das Z68 SLI und das Z68 SLI Micro kommen mit einem grau-schwarzen Farbschema, wobei das Z68 SLI über 3 PCIe 2.0 x16 Slots und drei PCIe 2.0 x1 Slot verfügt und das SLI Micro über zwei PCIe 2.0 x16 und zwei PCIe 2.0 x1 Slots bietet. Beide Boards unterstützen 2-Way-SLI plus PhysX und Crossfire und verfügen über eine 8 Phasen Spannungsversorgung. Der NF200 Chip ist natürlich eben Falls mit an Board. 

Das Z68 FTW soll rund 265$, das Z68 SLI rund 210$ und das Z68 SLI Micro rund 160$ kosten. Selbst bei 1:1 Umrechnung wären das meiner Meinung nach sehr faire Preise.


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. August 2011)

Gestern auf EVGAs YT-Kanal:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJ6nQqT9bYw


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Charlie Harper (6. August 2011)

@fac3l3ss: Thx !


----------



## steinschock (6. August 2011)

Das Pannel ist Geil.

EVGA | Products | Product List


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. August 2011)

steinschock schrieb:


> Das Pannel ist Geil.
> 
> EVGA | Products | Product List


 Das EVgauge ist das geilste!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opOJmnpZPCw
(Würde ich mir ein 1155 System kaufen, wäre EVGA wegen dem Teil meine erste Wahl. Ernsthaft!)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Charlie Harper (6. August 2011)

Überhaupt finde Ich das Boardlayout des Z68 FTW sehr gelungen. Der abgeknickte ATX-Stromanschluss z.B. oder die Anordnung der SATA-Ports. 

Im Gegensatz zum Gigabyte G1 Sniper 2 ist dieses Board richtig schön und macht echt was her. Und die Ausstattung ist auch besser, abgesehn vom Bigfoot-Chip den man aber nachrüsten könnte. Und günstiger soll es auch werden. Wenn die Preise 1:1 umgerechnet werden, 265€. Ich hoffe aber, dass man es hier für etwas weniger bekommt. 
230€ wären ein geiler Preis für das Board. Aber auch für 260€ würde Ich es mir holen. Ja Ich glaube das könnte die Plattform für mein neues System werden.

Edit: Und toll sind auch die zusätzlichen Stromanschlüsse für die CPU, die extremes Übertakten möglich machen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. August 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Überhaupt finde Ich das Boardlayout des Z68 FTW sehr gelungen. Der abgeknickte ATX-Stromanschluss z.B. oder die Anordnung der SATA-Ports.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum Gigabyte G1 Sniper 2 ist dieses Board richtig schön und macht echt was her. Und die Ausstattung ist auch besser, abgesehn vom Bigfoot-Chip den man aber nachrüsten könnte. Und günstiger soll es auch werden. Wenn die Preise 1:1 umgerechnet werden, 265€. Ich hoffe aber, dass man es hier für etwas weniger bekommt.
> 230€ wären ein geiler Preis für das Board. Aber auch für 260€ würde Ich es mir holen. Ja Ich glaube das könnte die Plattform für mein neues System werden.


 Du hast vollkommen Recht! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## DAEF13 (6. August 2011)

Gibt es einen geileren Hersteller als EVGA?!
Hätte ich nicht schon ein Sockel 1366 System würde ich mir sicher eines der 3 Boards holen


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. August 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen geileren Hersteller als EVGA?!
> Hätte ich nicht schon ein Sockel 1366 System würde ich mir sicher eines der 3 Boards holen


 Ich auch 
Aber ich will EVGA AMD Karten... : D


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Charlie Harper (6. August 2011)

Stimmt, wäre zu begrüßen wenn EVGA auch mal AMD Boards bzw. AMD Grafikkarten anbieten würde. Ich hoffe ja, dass auch bald die GTX 580 GB Classified verfügbar ist. Die würde natürlich hervorragend zum Board passen. Und davon dann gleich drei Stück . Aber leider wär das viel zu teuer für mich :-/.

Aber eine reicht ja auch erst mal, dazu dann noch ein 2600K, 8 oder 16GB Ram, ein Prolimatech Genesis und ein Alpenföhn Peter mit passenden Lüftern und Ich wäre happy. 

Einfach genial wie EVGA auf die Bedürfnisse von Overclockern eingeht.


----------



## xTc (6. August 2011)

Oh man EVGA. Seid dem X58 Classified geht es nur abwärst...
Da bringt EVGA endlich Z68-Boards und streicht gleich mal die Bildausgänge. Und dann 210 Dollar für das normale Z68 SLI? Das sind dann hinterher bestimmt 179,- bis 199,- Euro.

Dafür gibt es schon ein Asus P8Z68-V Pro. Das kostet weniger, bietet mehr und lässt sich genau so gut übertakten.
Sorry, aber das Lineup ist mal voll für die Tonne. Und das Thema OC-Board ist beim Sandy Bridge eh völlig überbewertet...


----------



## butter_milch (6. August 2011)

Von einem Board mit Z68 Chipsatz würde ich zumindest erwarten, dass es einen Monitoranschluss hat.


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. August 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Von einem Board mit Z68 Chipsatz würde ich zumindest erwarten, dass es einen Monitoranschluss hat.


 Ich auch, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen 0__o
Das ist beim Asus Maximus IV - Z auch total unnötig.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das Lineup ist mal voll für die Tonne. Und das Thema OC-Board ist beim Sandy Bridge eh völlig überbewertet...


 
Und die NF 200 Chips kannst du bei 1155 eh in die Tonne drücken.


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und die NF 200 Chips kannst du bei 1155 eh in die Tonne drücken.


 Multi-GPU und 1155 kann man eh in die Tonne drücken.


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
Stimmt, ein Mann bekommt das hin. Und es ist nicht Chuck Norris. 3x 580er + 1x 460er für Physx xDDDD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo9B1cnQ-34


----------



## xTc (6. August 2011)

Das Maximus IV GENE-Z hat einen HDMI-Ausgang.


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. August 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Das Maximus IV GENE-Z hat einen HDMI-Ausgang.


 Ich rede aber von dem da -> ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGG0-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Österreich 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## xTc (6. August 2011)

Mh okay. Beim Z68 FTW kann man ja unter Umständen noch auf den Bildausgang verzichten. Wer dein Dual-GPU-System aufbaut, nutzt Virtu eh nicht. Aber beim normalen SLI was die Menge ansprechen soll, gehört zumindest ein DVI- und ein HDMI-Ausgang drauf. Gleiches gilt beim Z68 SLI für den internen USB 3.0 Anschluss.

Davon abgesehen wird es wohl - leider - einige Zeit dauern bis die Boards nach Europa kommen. Kennt man ja aus der Vergangeheit. Ich habe mein X58 Classified damals aus Belgien ordern müssen. Und das P55 FTW war aus England.


----------



## euihyun2210 (6. August 2011)

vor allem hätte man sich den NF200 beim SLI und SLI Micro sparen können


----------



## xdevilx (6. August 2011)

S 1155 micro-ATX board von EVGA.  ich brauche in bild. wo sitzen die slots


----------



## xTc (6. August 2011)

Bilder gibt es HIER


----------



## WORIX95 (6. August 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Überhaupt finde Ich das Boardlayout des Z68 FTW sehr gelungen. Der abgeknickte ATX-Stromanschluss z.B. oder die Anordnung der SATA-Ports.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum Gigabyte G1 Sniper 2 ist dieses Board richtig schön und macht echt was her. Und die Ausstattung ist auch besser, abgesehn vom Bigfoot-Chip den man aber nachrüsten könnte. Und günstiger soll es auch werden. Wenn die Preise 1:1 umgerechnet werden, 265€. Ich hoffe aber, dass man es hier für etwas weniger bekommt.
> 230€ wären ein geiler Preis für das Board. Aber auch für 260€ würde Ich es mir holen. Ja Ich glaube das könnte die Plattform für mein neues System werden.
> ...






/sign

Meiner Meinung nach richtig durchdachte und schöne Boards.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Mh okay. Beim Z68 FTW kann man ja unter Umständen noch auf den Bildausgang verzichten.


 
Ein HDMI Ausgang nimmt aber echt nicht viel Platz weg und am Preis kann es nun ja auch nicht liegen.


----------



## axxo (6. August 2011)

Schon krass das der billig Anbieter AsRock im Moment derzeit die besten und vernünftigsten Z68 Boards auf den Markt bringt, zumindest wenn man Lucid Virtu oder ganz ohne dedizierte Grafik auskommen möchte scheint mir das bisher die beste Lösung!


----------



## prime73 (6. August 2011)

Die EVGA Boards sehen zwar immer wieder gut aus und das Layout ist auch klasse aber das sie das Overvolting nicht in den Griff bekommen ist echt schade. Habe nämlich keinen Bock jedes mal mit dem DMM die richtige Spannung aus zu lesen.


----------



## Deathseal (7. August 2011)

Hm was ihr alle gegen den nf200 chip hat oder den sockel1155 . Also das Board würde mich auch reizen zumindest die ersten beiden das ftw und sli. was wohl kaum einer verstanden hat ist bei EVGA Z68 SLI und EVGA Z68 FTW und EVGA Z68 FTW w/ EVGauge and ECP V4 über all *sli+physx steht und bei den micro nur sli. was wohl darauf hindeuten soll das,das mainboard selbst ne physx rechenknecht beinhaltet. sonst ist da auch nicht viel neues zu anderen boards von evga halt gewohnt ein top design. zum thema sli microruckler treiber werden immer besser und je mehr frames man hat desto weniger nimmt man das auch war. jetzt aber mal im ernst wer holt sich ein highend mainboard und will darauf nur die integrierte HDX000 gpu nutzen von der cpu und ist folglich nur auf die schnittstellen begrenz die das board hergeben. 

meine meinung wem es nicht gefällt wegschauen


----------



## xTc (7. August 2011)

Deathseal schrieb:


> was wohl kaum einer verstanden hat ist bei EVGA Z68 SLI und EVGA Z68 FTW und EVGA Z68 FTW w/ EVGauge and ECP V4 über all *sli+physx steht und bei den micro nur sli. was wohl darauf hindeuten soll das,das mainboard selbst ne physx rechenknecht beinhaltet.
> 
> meine meinung wem es nicht gefällt wegschauen


 
Das heißt lediglich, das du auf beiden Boards 3-Way-SLI fahren kannst und noch einen zusätzlichen Slot (für eine Ein-Slot-Karte)  für eine PhysX-Karte hast.


----------



## Gazelle (7. August 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Bilder gibt es HIER


 
EVGA


----------



## XE85 (7. August 2011)

Hier gehts weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...8697-evga-liefert-z68-mainboards-endlich.html

-closed-

mfg


----------

